# The Lady Pit



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Happy Birthday!!! :woof:

I will drink a few for ya! *


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girl! I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy birthday Bev. Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Happy Birthday!!!!!!*


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bev!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Happy birthday. Since you cant celebrate right I'll take the burden on for you lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday lady pit!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate all the folks who are drinking in my honor! I spent my afternoon finishing up shopping for the new addition, and then we went to Golden Corral and I ate about 5 plates of food, very slowly of course lol. I even had ice cream when I was done, which I normally don't do. Aside from the heat/humidity, it was a good day overall. Now I'm home chilling in my favorite spot, on GP of course!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

You are eating for 2 so it's all good!! I am sure you have heard that already though..lol.
Glad you had a good day.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I don't think I've done too bad considering I've only gained 25 lbs in 9 months and I'm literally all baby (and a little fluid retention now the last couple weeks), so I'm not too worried about it. I usually eat less than my 4 yr old daughter in a day lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Well, I don't think I've done too bad considering I've only gained 25 lbs in 9 months and I'm literally all baby (and a little fluid retention now the last couple weeks), so I'm not too worried about it. I usually eat less than my 4 yr old daughter in a day lol.


Happy late birthday!! Getting close now huh! Are you excited? I would be. The bonding with baby is great but the heartburn and back pain sucks lol. Good for you only gaining 25 lbs! I gained 13 lbs in 2 weeks between visits and my gyno staged an intervention LOL!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

